
CloudI – A Cloud at the lowest level - ShaneWilton
http://cloudi.org/faq.html
======
ShaneWilton
I came across this project while working on our own Erlang codebase. Part of
me thinks the entire thing sounds like madness, but the more I read through
the documentation, it seems like there's a lot of merit to be had here.

Does anyone have experience using CloudI in production? I'm having trouble
finding case studies by anyone who isn't involved in the project.

